# Egg shells in filter for calcium?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I read something while googling on Fishlore and some other sites about egg shells or cuttlebone for giving some extra calcium for the inverts. 

I have read that cuttlebone can water rot and I've got like 4 cups worth crushed egg shells here so I was wondering if putting egg shells would be a good idea? I like to use what I have or home items then buying commercial or new stuff. 

Thanks.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If the eggshells are clean I don't see that they could be a problem. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi:

Came across this article.

http://www.shrimpfanatic.com/2009/05/homemade-calcium-buffer.html
Been adding these to my cherry shrimps tank, no adverse effect.

happy reading

dp


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

You could probably use oyster shell as well.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I wouldn't use eggshells -- too much protein in them. They'd rot and foul your water.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Birds_Health-Care_Cuttle-Bone-for-All-Birds_7835137_102.html?tc=default

This will last forever and less work/issues


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

I have used egg shell - zapped in the microwave for 2 to 3 minutes - cooled and crush them to powder - the drop in a pinch every month or so - used to use these for my birds too.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

also have to consider what other things are in that eggshell
like growth hormones

im not sure about this but im just putting it out there


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Eggshells would not have growth hormones in it....


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

novice said:


> I have used egg shell - zapped in the microwave for 2 to 3 minutes - cooled and crush them to powder - the drop in a pinch every month or so - used to use these for my birds too.


Small quantities like that should be a non-problem. Putting a lot in a filter is a bad idea.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Another calcium idea: tofu. I'm not kidding. I feed it to my fish from time to time. They love it, and so do my snails. (Use small & thin slices of firm tofu so it doesn't disintegrate and make a mess).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What if I put some dead (long dead in water/vacant) ramhorn snail shells in a little garlic mesh bag into the AC20? Would that work as well? IIRC the shells are mostly calcium but I could be wrong.

Was just thinking of reusing them.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bump for reply to above question.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Bump for reply to above question.


Not sure.

I throw the shells from the mystery, apple and any other snail I feed to my Mbu into the other tanks so my Panaque can rasp on them. They love it.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Empty snail shells will dissolve over time as living creatures take up the calcium. In other words -- sure, it works.


----------

